# CCT Not working



## Roux-er (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay, 

I know this is already posted but not on this version of java

Im not a techno geek,  But CCT starts up with that cube picture, but after 10 seconds, it closes. I recently installed that new java. (I use a mac) I made sure Java 6 is on top. What is the Solution?

I think it was java 8 :confused:


----------



## andyaycw (Jun 21, 2009)

Are you still having issues with it?

Assuming you're still having issues with it, do other Java based programs work on your computer? If they do and CCT is the only one that does not work, try completely removing CCT and download it from the website again.

If no other Java based programs work on your computer, then something must have gone wrong when you upgraded to the newer version of Java. Try reinstalling it again in this case. 

Another thing that might be worth trying is to create another account to see if the same thing happens there - this could rule out any software setting tied in with your main account.

If all else fails, you can attempt a PRAM reset. Restart the computer and keep holding down the "Apple", "Option", "P", and "R" keys until you hear the Apple chime at least twice. 

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok where can i download it again? that main one is down


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 21, 2009)

There was a thread brought up like a week ago. Apple decided to update Java LAST MONDAY, and it made CCT stop working. I talked to Jeremy about it, and there was nothing he could figure out. There really isn't anything we can do atm but wait and hope apple fixes it.


----------



## Darshen (Jun 21, 2009)

http://cube.garron.us/cct/

This worked for me. Version 0.9.3.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 22, 2009)

ughh..... I have to use jnet.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 22, 2009)

I traced the bug in java to be related to truetype font loading and the security manager used for scramble plugins.

I've got some crappy internet atm so i can only upload a patch

!!! This patch disables security for scramble plugins. ONLY use the official plugins !!!


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 22, 2009)

Or you could try the Soylatte port


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2009)

wow Mads. that's great  How would I go about applying this patch? From what I see, it would require me to recompile the program, which even though I have the source, is not something I know how to do.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 22, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> wow Mads. that's great  How would I go about applying this patch? From what I see, it would require me to recompile the program, which even though I have the source, is not something I know how to do.



I'll upload a compiled version when I get back home later tonight. This was what I could upload using my cellphone in the train this morning


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.cubing.dk/CALCubeTimer.jar.zip

Replace the CALCubeTimer.jar with this one and set Scramble_Plugins_secure=false in profiles/defaults.properties

Let me repeat: DONT EVER USE A PRECOMPILED SCRAMBLE PLUGIN WITH THIS. If you do it's your own fault if your computer get's p0wned. No I will not fix your computer


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 22, 2009)

It's good if we wrote/compiled the plugins ourselves right? 

-EDIT-

Hmm, everything seems to work, but I'm not able to get into the configuration window and I'm missing some of the menu buttons in the main window.


----------



## hr.mohr (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll have look at it again tomorrow. 

I've tested the soylatte port and it works with the unaltered version. It's an older VM running in X11, but it works.


----------



## Me (Jun 22, 2009)

Its relieving to know that I'm not the only one who encountered this problem, I literally spent two hours yesterday looking for a solution but to no avail.

...thus I deeply look forward to it working again thanks.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok, can you simplify? I'm really stupid when it comes to computers. I downloaded and tried what Mads said. No success. 


P.S. Thanks Thrawst!


----------



## jfly (Jun 25, 2009)

hr.mohr: Thanks a bunch for looking into this! I'm most impressed that you were able to navigate the maze of code that is cct. And with just your cell phone?!

masterofthebass: Yeah, I'm sorry I couldn't help you out a couple days ago, my laptop is still far far away, and I don't have any internet.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 25, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> http://www.cubing.dk/CALCubeTimer.jar.zip
> 
> Replace the CALCubeTimer.jar with this one and set Scramble_Plugins_secure=false in profiles/defaults.properties
> 
> Let me repeat: DONT EVER USE A PRECOMPILED SCRAMBLE PLUGIN WITH THIS. If you do it's your own fault if your computer get's p0wned. No I will not fix your computer



I tried but I dont get it? can someone explain?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 25, 2009)

My error when trying to open this thing is could not find main class.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, I saw your thread. My problem is with java and with mac


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jun 25, 2009)

So you probably know why mine aint working?
if the problem you have aint like mine
How are you getting your open?
For even just a sec?


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 25, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> Ok, can you simplify? I'm really stupid when it comes to computers. I downloaded and tried what Mads said. No success.



Ok guys. Can someone please simplify?


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 2, 2009)

yea i need it simplified to i get a bunch of cubes stacked up on top of eachother for a while then it goes blank. what doi do?


----------



## shicklegroober (Sep 30, 2009)

> yea i need it simplified to i get a bunch of cubes stacked up on top of eachother for a while then it goes blank. what doi do?



I've got the same problem, I'm running an intel based mac 64 bit, updated Java, and pulled version 6 to the top I get a screen with the stacked cubes and CCT in the upper left corner (implying the app is opened) and then the application unexpectedly quits with nor error message. Any help? Please be really specific and avoid programming/code slang I don't understand it. Thanks, and if anyone is going to be rude or snobby, go take it out somewhere else because there are plenty snide remarks throughout this forum..

okay thanks for your help


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 30, 2009)

Jeremy has fixed CCT, and it runs on newer Macs now. He hasn't asked me to upload, though, so it's not available yet.
Just wait a few days for some awesome stuff.


----------



## Ewks (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome! I've waited for this so long.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

I am getting the same error, but I use a Windows PC. Why do bad things always happen to n00bs?


----------

